# AGA Power Steering Reservoir



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

Nice job AGA. Well thought out bit. I will definitely be upgrading soon :thumbup:


----------



## muse2max (Oct 25, 2008)

I am interested in upgrading to the AGA Power Steering Reservoir. Please provide ordering information and parts plus tax total cost. Vehicle: 740i, 1995, BMW. Thanks


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

muse2max said:


> I am interested in upgrading to the AGA Power Steering Reservoir. Please provide ordering information and parts plus tax total cost. Vehicle: 740i, 1995, BMW. Thanks


You can buy it from their website here -

http://www.allgermanauto.com/product/bmw-power-steering-reservoir.html

Looks like you need PN AGA-PSR-6061-097-164. Cost is $289.

Once you get it on your car post a review for us!

Tim


----------



## bimmerzone (Jul 12, 2005)

Just FYI
We are now an authorized dealer for All German Auto as well 

We have the reservoir in stock and ready to ship. and free shipping in the lower 48 states too
http://www.bimmerzone.com/product/PRT-AGA-PSR.html

Vincent


----------

